# b & b - the real deal as a business in portugal



## deblesl (May 31, 2009)

does anyone have any info regarding the change of a dwelling house to a b & b ?
what local planning regulations are there.
what time scale would it take.
how much deposit is required to buy a property.
so many questions but looking at this as a life change so need to ask.
if anyone can help that would be great.


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

Hi deblels i have a few clients that changed there houses into b&b i will ask them what they had to do send me your pm and i will email the information they give to me i live on the silver coast diane1


----------



## deblesl (May 31, 2009)

Diane1 said:


> Hi deblels i have a few clients that changed there houses into b&b i will ask them what they had to do send me your pm and i will email the information they give to me i live on the silver coast diane1


what is a pm - i am totally new to this.....


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

deblesl said:


> does anyone have any info regarding the change of a dwelling house to a b & b ?
> what local planning regulations are there.
> what time scale would it take.
> how much deposit is required to buy a property.
> ...


what local planning regulations are there.
Lots, depending on what type of accomodation you are going to offer, guest house b&b etc, the number of rooms you have available also affects what license you need, you also need to declare income and register to pay tax,

what time scale would it take.
depends how many alterations you would need to do to the property, have them checked and the license issued.

how much deposit is required to buy a property
10% deposit is the norm,


----------



## deblesl (May 31, 2009)

hi diane,
is there some way i can send you a message without posting my details on the board.


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

*diane 1*

hi deblesl you can email it to me on this email 

[email protected]


----------

